# Need Advice on Single Llama & Dog Introductions



## errs (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello!  I just joined the forum today - following a link from Back Yard Chickens.   

My husband & I are moving to a five acres in three weeks.  In additional to a lovely house, barn and shed, there's a llama.  We know his name, we believe he's a gelding and he is registered (we get the registration papers at the house closing).  That's it.

I'm looking for any and all advice - I've dealt with horses, chickens, goats and cows at various time in my life, but no llamas.  I've got a ton of books on order but I'd also like the advice from folks who live with llamas.  

It is my understanding that llamas are herd animals and you shouldn't have one all by his/her lonesome.  We have no idea of his history, so should we try to find him a companion?  Is there any way to judge his quality of life?  We were able to walk through his pasture (one of the out buildings is located there, and the owners told us to walk on through during our showing of the property) without incident.  He followed behind us at a slow pace, seeming more curious than anything.  I believe he's got a nice area for a dust bath, and an indoor shelter.  

We're buying the property to get out of the suburbs and be able to breed our dogs.  We currently have three English Mastiffs that we show and I'm planning on breeding my oldest girl this summer.  The dogs will have their own fenced area on the property and live in the house.  

So, how do I 'introduce' the llama to the dogs?  I know how to handle my dogs with new things so they aren't stressed, but have no clue how to let the llama know that my dogs aren't predators?  I'm looking for the best way to do this so that we can all get along peacefully without anybody (any animal?) freaking out when the dogs go outside.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm no expert, (I've had Llamas 2yrs). But our outside dog is tied (on the occasion he's been loose he was fine with my goats -the only livestock animals we had at the time). I have my other dogs in the house, only out on a long lead, having acres nothing is too close. I never let my dogs loose without a leash, so there's never been direct contact. But I didn't make a formal introduction with my Llamas, they were in the pasture & could see him, & would stare at him Alot at first & he did bark at the strange new additions but slowly he stopped caring when anyone moved quickly & they stopped caring about the dog. Now when he's defensive barking/growling they actually look to interpret what he's barking at. So there's a sort of communication that goes on between them. But I've been told when a Llama is a Guard Llama used for protecting they'll 'generally' be fine with your own dogs but could defensively kill a strange or neighboring dog. With your larger dogs I'd just make sure they don't have direct contact with the Llama & let the Llama observe them from a far & he'll accept them in time. 

Llamas are very curious animals. They generally don't crave human attention. You have to earn the love of a Llama, lol. When we got ours I seen them twice daily (I have dairy goats, 2x a day milking, etc). I gave them care & attention & it still took food treats & time to give a hoot about me, lol. You can give your Llama healthy treats of "carrot coins" as I call them, carrots cut width-wise, or apple pieces. 

As far as being lonely, they do need a companion. Llamas do like other Llamas but unlike Alpacas can be okay with a goat or horse/mini horse. Hope this helps.  Good Luck with your new Home


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, llamas do need a companion. There is a llama rescue group that has been inundated with rescue llamas. They are Southeast Llama Rescue. http://www.southeastllamarescue.org/ This would not only be a good source to get another llama but would be a wealth of information and help for you. While llamas can do fine with other animals such as goats or horses, they really do best with another one of their own kind.

There are a couple of very good methods for handling llamas. One is Camelidynamics by Marty Bennett. http://www.camelidynamics.com/

Another method is Gentle Spirit Training by Cathy Spalding. http://www.gentlespiritllamas.com/html/alpsounds/alpaca-sounds.htm

As far as the dogs, I would probably start with walks by his pasture at a distance so he can see the dogs and watch his reaction. If he seems fine, then walk them a little closer and then a little closer.


----------



## errs (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I'm feeling a little more confident and will check out the different links.  I've done mostly clicker training with my dogs and have dealt with various behavior issues, so hopefully the llama won't be more stubborn than a mastiff.   (If I'm wrong - let me have my denial a little while longer, please - I still have to pack my house.)


----------

